
Scientists Find Relic Neutrinos from 1 Second After the Big Bang - chupa-chups
https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/earliest-signal-ever-scientists-find-relic-neutrinos-from-1-second-after-the-big-bang-2f5b75851ac1
======
chupa-chups
It's so bad this author posts on medium.com. It is really an interesting blog
to me.

